# Chipset problems in Linux?



## Uitlander (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm doing Google searches for any problems or incompatibilities the following chips may have with Ubuntu or Debian:
Realtek 8111C
Realtek 8111D
ITE IT8720
T.I. TSB43AB23
NEC D720200F1
JMicron JMB362
If anyone wants to contribute, let me know, and I will post what I've found out so far. In addition to problems, I would be interested in any fixes, patches, etc. Thanks!


----------

